# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  In 6 weken 5 kilo afvallen,maar met eetprobleem

## miranda16

Heej Heej allemaal.
ik ben nieuw op dit forum. 
ik ga over 6 weken een borstverkleining ondergaan en ik wou heel erg graag voor die tijd 4 a 5 kilo afvallen. 
Alleen het probleem is dat ik een lichte vorm van boulumia heb. 
ik Eet overdag zo weinig mogelijk. Ik begin elke dag met een herbalife shake. en tussen de middag een appeltje en een geroosterde broodje met niks erop.
en sávonds 2 eetlepeltjes groente. sommige dagen lukt het prima en hou ik het lekker vol. maar sommige dagen krijg ik eetbuien. en dan kan ik mezelf niet meer stoppen . 
Dat ik nu binnen 6 weken een paar kilotjes kwijt moet is echt heel zwaar. vooral geestelijk omdat het heel erg veel stress met zich mee.
heeft er iemand nog tips ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Groetjes miranda

----------


## gre

hallo. Zeg wees niet te streng voor je zelf anders houd je het toch niet vol. Drink heel veel water en beweeg je heel veel op een dag, en geen tussendoortjes. Vind je dit erg moeilijk , trakteer jezelf iedere avond op een chocolaadje of iets anders klein dat je erg lekker vindt. Dan lijkt het allemaal wat minder erg, omdat je toch nog iets neemt wat je lekker vindt.Succes

----------


## Prevent Care

Beste Miranda,

Die eetbuien hebben te maken met een schommelende bloedsuiker.
Wanneer je mij je adres geef stuur ik je gratis supplementen op die balans brengen en je snaai en graai gedrag verminderen. 

Rian Bruijne 
[email protected]

----------

